# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Long Wait

## dalamah

Hi all, if you are currently looking around for a solar panel company here in Western Australia than I would think twice prior to signing up with* XXXX* Solar. Unless you like the uncertainty of waiting with very little contact from the company itself. My wife and I signed up and handed over $1000 deposit in the early part of June and we are still waiting on a date for our system to be installed. We have had all the excuses under the sun from, parts didnt turn up to we are busy and its been pushed back etc etc. Very poor experience for us. I have subsequently read on other forums that my experience is not alone in the poor waiting times, predominantly in other states. The issue for us is if we pull out we loose our feed in tariff rate. So thats my experience to date, hope that helps others to make an informed decision. :No:   *Edited post,  removed company name. 
Maybe members could PM  the OP if they have further queries.*

----------


## Smurf

The solar industry is somewhat notorious for long waiting times and that's one of the big problems unfortunately. I strongly recommend that anyone installing solar PV gets a written statement regarding installation time as well as price as part of the quote. 
To be fair to the industry however, it is the government and their on again / off again / on again policies that sends work volumes to extremes in both directions and prevents the industry from operating in an efficient manner.

----------


## Draffa

My olds recently installed SPV (after years of me badgering and suggesting ways to reduce their electricity bill).  They chose Origin.  I think it was installed in less than a month. 
Smurf is correct that various Govt policies don't help.

----------

